

Gmail Snooze with Apps Script - abraham
http://googleappsdeveloper.blogspot.com/2011/07/gmail-snooze-with-apps-script.html

======
dreeves
App Script looks nice. Does anyone who's been hacking with it know if it
should be easy to implement these other features I've been wanting:

Re-Ping: Add an additional field when composing an email that causes the email
you're sending to appear in your own inbox in a given number of days if
there's been no reply. (It prompts you to re-ping the person if they don't
respond.)

Auto-expire: Type “eN” and the message will be automatically archived in N
days. This is roughly the inverse of Snooze. Alarm clocks sometimes call this
a Sleep feature where you can have the radio play for a certain amount of time
and then automatically turn off. Here, if you get an email about some event in
a couple weeks you can say “auto-expire 14” and it will stay in your inbox for
2 weeks, and then silently, automatically go away. It’s not that it takes much
more time to clean up no-longer-relevant emails from your inbox once in a
while. But when you get the email is when it has your attention. If you decide
to leave it in your inbox you might as well schedule the archiving you’ll have
to do in a couple weeks anyway.

More about the above features (plus Snooze) here:
<http://messymatters.com/email>

~~~
cdcarter
Auto-expire should be very easy, it's fairly similar behavior to snooze. Re-
ping might be a few more minutes work, but app script does expose every thing
necessary for these. The only problem is that GAS can be very very slow.

------
JimmyL
For a similar (and email provider-agnostic) result, check out
<http://followup.cc> \- it runs my life, and is the first service in which
I've outgrown the free tier and been excited to pay for more access to.

------
tectonic
App Script just sort of showed up one day. How long have they been working on
this?

~~~
abraham
Early 2009

[http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2009/08/launched-
google...](http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2009/08/launched-google-apps-
script.html)

------
vrikhter
I'm personally a big fan of <http://www.boomeranggmail.com/>

~~~
ditojim
boomerang is going to start charging a pretty hefty subscription fee ($5/um
personal and $15/u/m business). this script is well timed.

~~~
vrikhter
They already did and I was very happy to pay for the personal account. I get
tremendous value from them.

~~~
ditojim
we are a 20 user organization. at $180/y/person, that's $3,600/year to have
boomerang for my organization. google apps costs us $1,000/yr at
$50/y/person..

~~~
moah
We do offer group pricing for companies with more than 5 users. All you have
to do is email us at sales at baydin.

~~~
ditojim
why not publish group pricing on your website?

------
ez77
As usual, HN teaches me about stuff I never heard about. Do you guys regularly
use App Script for your projects?

------
kwijibob
I've been waiting for this feature for years. I hope they fully integrate it.

Great name.

